# Altiverb Orchestra Tips?



## SwedishPug (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey everybody, I was wondering if anybody has advice on how to best use Altiverb for orchestral music. I started learning about how to do the positioning recently and it has been fascinating. 

Anybody have tips about Altiverb I should know? Perhaps something that will help with realism or save me trouble down the line? Thanks!


----------



## dog1978 (Mar 4, 2019)

I love TODD-AO and Teldex. And don't forget to activate the direct sound, not just early reflections and tail.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 4, 2019)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/tutorial-applying-early-reflections-to-get-that-sound.9139/


----------



## SwedishPug (Mar 4, 2019)

dog1978 said:


> I love TODD-AO and Teldex. And don't forget to activate the direct sound, not just early reflections and tail.


What do you mean by activating the direct sound?


----------

